# What kinds of desserts do you like?



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

I like all kinds of stuff from cupcakes to tiramisu to pumpkin roll!  Pies, cakes, cookies, tortes, yummy.  I have recently, though, been getting fruit to eat because I think it's better for me than the rest and the rest tend to make me want to eat too much of them.  If I really want one of the less healthy choices I will get one slice of cake from the store.  That's not always easy to find, though.  So what do you like?


----------



## Bobw235 (May 25, 2016)

Ice cream, _anything and everything _my wife bakes and the two combined_!_


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2016)

I have a sweet tooth so I try to avoid having any sweets in the house.  I'd have to say my favourite dessert is a brownie topped with ice cream, chocolate sauce, whipped cream.  Long list of other goodies I love. 

I do eat fruit every day.  Strawberries satisfy my sweet tooth, somewhat.


----------



## Cookie (May 25, 2016)

I have to keep deserts to a minimum --  last I had was strawberry rhubarb pie.  Love ice cream, but don't eat it too often.  At Christmas I like to make a fruit trifle from scratch.  Its high calorie and fat, but once a year only.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 25, 2016)

Pecan pie, buttermilk pie...southern desserts with about 800 calories per slice.


----------



## Gemma (May 25, 2016)

Pistachio cake, chocolate shoo fly pie, peach pie or apple, chocolate walnut brownies with chocolate frosting, cheesecake, and of course ice cream.


----------



## Guitarist (May 25, 2016)

Four-layer cake, yellow alternating with chocolate, chocolate frosting in between the layers, divinity icing with melted chocolate drops swirled in on the top and sides.

My mother baked this for very special occasions.  The last time I tried to eat even half a piece was probably more than 40 years ago!  

But oh my, it was good!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2016)

Ice cream is my favorite. Also like Tiramisu, key lime pie and good french pasteries.  I don't eat cake and pies too often though, I just look at them and put on weight.  I also like the Lindt Milk Chocolate bars with liquid raspberry filling.


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2016)

Ooooh, Those look good Sea.


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2016)

Anything sweet.  Fave:  Hot Fudge sundaes.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 25, 2016)

It's interesting that I used to have such a sweet tooth as a kid and now not so much...but when I go I go biglayful:

If I knew I was kicking the bucket tomorrow I would have a meal from below...several slices of maybe the whole thing, hey I might as well die happy ya know?

My Mom's black bottom shoo fly pie

Homemade lemon and pumpkin bars, and a caramel-like one my aunt called " Magic Bars"

Indian pudding and Breyer's Vanilla ice cream

Hubby's bread pudding with Chantilly cream

A dessert called Cinnamon Flop in the Amish country-basically a vanilla cake drenched in butter and brown sugar.

One each of every dessert at our favorite Indian place


----------



## Bobw235 (May 25, 2016)

My wife makes a mean, decadent brownie.  They are amazing.  So is her chocolate cake and something she calls raspberry squares.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 25, 2016)

I love cheese cake. Just plain but if you offer me a slice with strawberries or pineapple I won't hurt your feelings by passing it up. Also chocolate chip mint ice cream or pecan.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

I just got back from grocery shopping and I'm glad I got strawberries because after reading all the posts I really want something sweet!  They didn't have any single servings of anything from the bakery there.  I love everything everyone mentioned!MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2016)

Brown sugar fudge, chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies, homemade peach, apple, or cherry pie with my butter crust. Fuitcake with marzipan and royal icing, my favourite food. Belgian chocolates made  right here! Lemon bars. Shortbread cookies. Spice cake.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

Oh yeah, that sounds great Shali.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne.


----------



## IKE (May 25, 2016)

Devil's food cake (minimum 2 layer)........Hershey's dark chocolate candy bars........Hostess chocolate cupcakes.

Did I mention yet that I like dark chocolate ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2016)

IKE said:


> Did I mention yet that I like dark chocolate ?



You always were a health freak Ike!


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2016)

I've never met a dessert I didn't like.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> I've never met a dessert I didn't like.


Me neither!


----------



## Cookie (May 25, 2016)

I've met a dessert I didn't like -- is anyone familiar with matrimonial cake, its a date bar made with dates and oatmeal?  Yech!

I much prefer carrot cake.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2016)

As far as I am concerned, dessert is a food group!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I've met a dessert I didn't like -- is anyone familiar with matrimonial cake, its a date bar made with dates and oatmeal?  Yech!
> 
> I much prefer carrot cake.


I like both of them.


----------



## Shalimar (May 25, 2016)

Ruthanne, I shall introduce you to the British Columbia classic, Nanaimo Bars, which were invented less than an hour away from where I live. Cookie/nut crumble bottom, custard centre, firm dark chocolate top. To die for. All the major supermarkets, including Walmart sell them.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 25, 2016)

Desserts?    Any kind!  Not picky.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ruthanne, I shall introduce you to the British Columbia classic, Nanaimo Bars, which were invented less than an hour away from where I live. Cookie/nut crumble bottom, custard centre, firm dark chocolate top. To die for. All the major supermarkets, including Walmart sell them.


I would die for that!! LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Desserts?    Any kind!  Not picky.


I know what you mean!


----------



## Guitarist (May 25, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I've met a dessert I didn't like -- is anyone familiar with matrimonial cake, its a date bar made with dates and oatmeal?  Yech!
> 
> I much prefer carrot cake.



LOL I love carrot cake!  With or without cream cheese frosting.

HOWEVER.   Even more than that I love date bars, and I love to put dates in my oatmeal.

Ummmm .... have y'all noticed that no one but Americans and Canadians are replying to this thread?  No Australians. No New Zealanders. No English or Scots except one American now living in Scotland.

What's that say about us all, I wonder?  lol


----------



## Sweetpea (May 25, 2016)

I also have a sweet tooth and anything chocolate is wonderful.  I am dangerous around all desserts.  Like you Ameriscot, I don't keep them around.  My husband isn't for sets as much, so if it's in the house it's in my mouth.


----------



## Don M. (May 25, 2016)

Chocolate ice cream, with a tablespoon of dark chocolate syrup on top....homemade chocolate chip cookies...Hershey's Dark Chocolate...Devils Food cake with chocolate frosting...guess you could call me a Chocoholic.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 25, 2016)

I'm weird, chocolate I can take or leave it. But creamy and cinnamon maybe oatmealy or rosewater, molassess even. Brown sugar and butter makes everything perfect.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 26, 2016)

Sweetpea said:


> I also have a sweet tooth and anything chocolate is wonderful.  I am dangerous around all desserts.  Like you Ameriscot, I don't keep them around.  My husband isn't for sets as much, so if it's in the house it's in my mouth.   



LOL.  That's what I say - if it's in the house it's in my mouth!  Husband doesn't have a sweet tooth so that is very helpful!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2016)

Don M. said:


> Chocolate ice cream, with a tablespoon of dark chocolate syrup on top....homemade chocolate chip cookies...Hershey's Dark Chocolate...Devils Food cake with chocolate frosting...guess you could call me a Chocoholic.


Yum!!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 26, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of carrot cake and also fruit desserts such as pies and crisps.  Then there's cheesecake!  Love it!  A few months ago my wife made a caramel pecan cheesecake that was to die for.  Used a recipe from the Magnolia Bakery cookbook.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I'm a huge fan of carrot cake and also fruit desserts such as pies and crisps.  Then there's cheesecake!  Love it!  A few months ago my wife made a caramel pecan cheesecake that was to die for.  Used a recipe from the Magnolia Bakery cookbook.
> 
> View attachment 29682
> View attachment 29683


Yummy!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Gaaaaaah!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 26, 2016)

Do you think she's trying to kill me with her baking?  I have a birthday coming up on Saturday and she's making me a caramel pecan layer cake (also from the Magnolia Bakery cookbook).


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Do you think she's trying to kill me with her baking?  I have a birthday coming up on Saturday and she's making me a caramel pecan layer cake (also from the Magnolia Bakery cookbook).


I'm sure she is putting lots of love into that cake!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 26, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sure she is putting lots of love into that cake!


She asked me what I wanted and I picked out the recipe.  She's made the frosting and it is insanely good.


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Wonderful Bob.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> She asked me what I wanted and I picked out the recipe.  She's made the frosting and it is insanely good.


Insanely good must be to die for!  Sounds so good!


----------



## Shalimar (May 26, 2016)

Mince tarts, made from homemade mincemeat. I use the muffin tins. Oink oink.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 26, 2016)

caramel pecan layer cake...Me WANT!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> caramel pecan layer cake...Me WANT!



I promise a full review with pictures.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 26, 2016)

NOMNOMNOM so very many pictures yesssss


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2016)

I'm a big fan of chocolate, but I don't keep sweets in the house at all.  If I did, I'd probably pig out.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> NOMNOMNOM so very many pictures yesssss



Ready for tomorrow.  Three layers.


----------



## tnthomas (May 27, 2016)

Since I quit_drinking-quit_smoking_quit_being_fat-quit_any+every_other_big_or_little_fun_thing.....I have shunned  any and all forms of desert or sweetened snack.

However, that having been said, have ya'all ever had this(to die for) desert:

https://www.duncanhines.com/recipes/cakes/Hollynn/better-than-sex-cake/


I actually had some(quite a bit) of this cake in person!   omg! :excitement:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Ready for tomorrow.  Three layers.
> View attachment 29707
> 
> View attachment 29708


Looks very yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Since I quit_drinking-quit_smoking_quit_being_fat-quit_any+every_other_big_or_little_fun_thing.....I have shunned  any and all forms of desert or sweetened snack.
> 
> However, that having been said, have ya'all ever had this(to die for) desert:
> 
> ...


Ooh la la that is da cake!


----------



## Cookie (May 27, 2016)

OMG looks delicious!  I want cake now, but I shouldn't, I shouldn't.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2016)

Cookie, indulge, you deserve it!


----------



## tnthomas (May 27, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Ready for tomorrow.  Three layers.



Great lookin' cake Bob!  It'll be birthday-o'clock soon there in MA, yes?


----------



## Bobw235 (May 27, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Great lookin' cake Bob!  It'll be birthday-o'clock soon there in MA, yes?



Indeed it will.  My wife is making me her delicious French Toast for breakfast.  It will be a quiet day, very hot here tomorrow (90s), but there will be good food, some nice wine and CAKE.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 27, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Indeed it will.  My wife is making me her delicious French Toast for breakfast.  It will be a quiet day, very hot here tomorrow (90s), but there will be good food, some nice wine and CAKE.


Sounds like a wonderful time Bob.  Happy birthday!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 28, 2016)

A  Very Happy Birthday to you, enjoy every bite!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 28, 2016)

So, I'm in the last few hours of my 61st birthday.  It was a quiet day, in part because it's so hot here.  The weather got up into the 90s.  I cooked us a nice meal of steak, grilled shrimp, twice baked potato and sautéed green beans.  Just had my wife's cake a short time ago and it was outstanding.  Great flavor and texture.  Very moist and for anyone with a sweet tooth, this would fit the bill.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 28, 2016)

WhooooHooooo Food Porn, I love it, I can taste it through the computer Really an awesome looking cake. See my family was from the Dutch country. They had flops and slumps and rivvles...I'm serious. Desserts were made big and hearty with what was available. Some were not so attractive but you knew they'd be delicious every time.


----------



## Shalimar (May 28, 2016)

Beautiful dessert Bob. Happy birthday!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 28, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful dessert Bob. Happy birthday!



Thanks very much Shalimar.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> So, I'm in the last few hours of my 61st birthday.  It was a quiet day, in part because it's so hot here.  The weather got up into the 90s.  I cooked us a nice meal of steak, grilled shrimp, twice baked potato and sautéed green beans.  Just had my wife's cake a short time ago and it was outstanding.  Great flavor and texture.  Very moist and for anyone with a sweet tooth, this would fit the bill.
> View attachment 29726
> 
> View attachment 29727
> ...


Ah, the birthday meal and dessert!  Sounds like they were fantastic.  Can't ask for more than that.  Glad you enjoyed all the great food, Bob.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2016)

Happy Birthday Bob!  Your meal sounds delicious and your cake looks awesome, I bet it's_ really_ good!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 28, 2016)

I wished you a Happy Birthday, too, Bob!  I hope it was great!!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I wished you a Happy Birthday, too, Bob!  I hope it was great!!


Many thanks Ruthanne.  We had a great day, even though it was just the two of us.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Happy Birthday Bob!  Your meal sounds delicious and your cake looks awesome, I bet it's_ really_ good!



Thanks SeaBreeze.  The meal came out great and the cake was fantastic.  I don't often make steak, but yesterday was quite a treat.  Everything came out really well.  I like to cook, even on my Birthday.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I like all kinds of stuff from cupcakes to tiramisu to pumpkin roll!  Pies, cakes, cookies, tortes, yummy.  I have recently, though, been getting fruit to eat because I think it's better for me than the rest and the rest tend to make me want to eat too much of them.  If I really want one of the less healthy choices I will get one slice of cake from the store.  That's not always easy to find, though.  So what do you like?




 I enjoy an occasional slice of coconut cake with a cup of black coffee and a spot of cognac. I ,myself, for the most part , stick to fruit.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 8, 2016)

My wife decided to bake today, and while cinnamon rolls baked from scratch with cream cheese frosting might not qualify, I say why not!  They were outstanding!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 16, 2016)

I think I just gained 2 pounds just looking at this thread!


----------

